# MHF discount codes



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Hi all....Could somebody help...What is the discount code for SeaFrance
or how do i find it.....Thanks Alan.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No one will post this on the open forum, I hope.

Click on 'Subs discount' in LH column of front page.
Select category (Ferries) in drop down menu on new page which appears.
Hit 'Submit'


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Hi autostratus...I have done as you say but i only get the info page by mandy&dave [no code] I'm probably being thick.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Read the text.
The code is near the bottom.


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

autostratus... I see it all now ...Thankyou


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I have tried the code given. It is not giving a discount? Try it with & without the code, the price is the same????? :x 

Well for me it is


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but it works for me.
Are you putting the code into the box at the end of the line:

 If you are taking advantage of one of our promotional offers, then please enter the promotion code here. [.....]

Sorry I didn't spot your post earlier.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

crythan said:


> autostratus... I see it all now ...Thankyou


I cant see it in the text what am I doing wrong HELP 

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Discount code*

Hi Dantill and Crythan!

I've just been through the Subs Discounts process, to see what SeaFrance was offering in September/October.

I found the code in the Information paragraph, it's the last word!

Without the code I got £28 each way.

With the MHF code it came down to £25.20, namely, 10% off.

Please check that you are spelling SeaFrance as one word, and the code is in UPPER case. I don't know if it is case sensitive.

Whichever way, fifty quid return sounds pretty decent to me!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Discount code*



UncleNorm said:


> Hi Dantill and Crythan!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that couldnt see it for looking. I was expecting more tahn a word.

Doh

Dave


----------

